# Need driveway plowed (Hilton NY)



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

1342 Manitou Road. 
Hilton NY

Right on the corner of Peck Rd (drive is on Peck side) and Manitou. 

She's a friend and i don't know of anybody out that way. Please take a look at the driveway (just do a drivebye) and let ME know the price.

Thanks Keith
716-863-5935 cell
or PM me or email


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

*i plow in Brockport*

are you still looking for someone to plow this driveway?

call me
Bob Haak
585 303 4813


----------

